# The beginning of my electric chair prop.



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

This is looking great! I would like to build one of these someday, so I will definitely be keeping an eye in how this progresses. Really nice work so far!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos!

I'll post more by next weekend.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

jpbaily1 said:


> Thanks for the kudos!
> 
> I'll post more by next weekend.


As promised.















Together.








Not happy with the knife switch, but am running out of time.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it looks great. you will be the only one not happy with it. I think we are all like that.I know I am. I make things and think oh I dont like that, or that could have been better,but on the night everyone else loves it. You can tinker with it next year to get it just how you want, I think it looks great!!! top work. Have a great Halloween from the UK


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow that looks great only you might want to add a support strap to help hold the sander into place 
When I first made my chair I screwed and glued the sander and it still came lose by the end of the night lol


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have added an LED strip to each of the power insulation towers on each side of the chair. When they turn on they cascade down and then repeat. I want to add a set of plasma tubes to where the Knife Switch makes contact to electrify the chair.

John


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your chair is looking fantastic! Nice!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Your chair is looking fantastic! Nice!


Thanks to all....I plan on adding more power this year.

Perhaps by adding a second random sander.

I now have those Wally World (one remote turns on 3 110v ac outlets by pressing a button)


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I need to add these at the power switch an under the seat. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DsMsaJAe2zU#t=12


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello I am looking to do something like this as an interactive prop myself. I have heard of the 'sander vibrator' trick before, but this is one of the few implementations of that concept being used. May I ask a few questions:

1) How long did it take you to build the chair (total actual working time on the project)?
2) How effective is the vibrator?
3) If the answer to #3 is 'Yes' then what type of sander are you using and how did you mount it to the chair?

Thank You,
Diaval


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Build time was 2 days.

If no one is sitting on the chair when I fire it you can hear it from 3 houses away. If you sit in the chair it has a strong vibration feeling. Could use a bit more power.

The sander is a Makita palm sander form Home Depot.

I borrowed from many builds to create mine. You can do the same. It is really not that hard to create.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

jpbaily1 said:


> Build time was 2 days.


Really? Only 2 days? Must have been 2 very LONG days, huh? Still it looks like you put more than a weeks worth of work into it. I guess you work fast.



> If no one is sitting on the chair when I fire it you can hear it from 3 houses away. If you sit in the chair it has a strong vibration feeling. Could use a bit more power.


Is the effect strong enough that it scares someone? Meaning when they feel it, is the first instinct to jump up off the chair and run?



> The sander is a Makita palm sander form Home Depot.


You know off hand how much that costs?



> I borrowed from many builds to create mine. You can do the same. It is really not that hard to create.


I am a bit of a spaz when it comes to wood. Also I don't have any shop grade tools, just a few power hand tools. So it would probably take me a longer. My main concern is to make the chair sturdy enough that it would support someone. 

Thank you for the info.

Diaval


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Diaval said:


> Really? Only 2 days? Must have been 2 very LONG days, huh? Still it looks like you put more than a weeks worth of work into it. I guess you work fast. I had all the measurements and parts required before starting the saw or drill and screw gun. Adding the top thingies came later when I found that on instructables. But, yes, still long days over a weekend. A helper is a huge asset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will do fine. All that I had was a wood square, a drill, a circular & a hand saw, some screws and wood. The seat was a sheet of metal from Home depot as well.


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

I am building one this year too and debating on having a seat or put a prop on it. 

Would be interested in a dimensions drawing as well, please.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I can get all wood lengths and do a quick here is how I did it, but I will not be able to do so before this Sunday. Let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

You have done an amazing job! Can't wait for the photos from Halloween night!


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Jp, for measurements I am having issues with the seat mainly. I either make it too small so legs are further away so can't be strapped in, or it is too long that the knees can't bend get ankles strapped in. 
You'd think I would have a chair to measure around the house ... But not being able to sit, there aren't many chairs around to measure properly. 

On side question, did you just screw the arm rests to the chair legs? How is that for strength? I was thinking of doing that Carpentry trick of cutting half the leg post away so the arm rests can lay in it, then screw them together ?
Our chair will be outside yr long and used by guests in the backyard in the offseason so I need it structurely sound. 
Thx


----------



## bobdigikbh (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

bobdigikbh said:


> Looks good!


I had been side tracked. I will get photos with a measuring tape on the chair as I get home today.

Stand by.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Getting measurements now.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://s236.photobucket.com/user/jpbaily1/media/Electric%20Chair.png.html

Seat is 20" square. Where you sit!
Seat height is 19" to top of seat. Where you sit!
Seat front legs are 271/2" to top of arm rest. Where your arms rest!

Armrest from back 4x4" post to end of armrest is 23" long. Where your fingers dangle down off the armrest!

Slats for the back rest are 20" wide/long 2x4". Where you lean back to when you sit!

Back legs are 4' tall 4x4".

Click on the link above for a PDF version of a quick CAD I drew to help my horrible directions sprinkled with humor.

John


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

jpbaily1 said:


> I need to add these at the power switch an under the seat. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DsMsaJAe2zU#t=12


I used a pair of those too. I mounted them in the top electrodes.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

The diagram of my chair is here.
http://s236.photobucket.com/user/jpbaily1/media/Electric%20Chair.png.html


----------

